# Taperlock design/dimensions?



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

here's mine. It hasn't been proven yet. The taper lock I'm using is designed to shrink onto a shaft and expand into a hub. I think for full strength I need to machine a hub to fit, but this is where I'm at so far, I'm going to see if it works before putting any more money into it. 

I bought it from mcmastercarr.com, they have dimensions and torque specs listed on the website.


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

I've used several over the years. What I don't understand is why you would build one when you can get one for $5 at any farm supply store or bearing shop or electric motor shop.

Here's the idea: You have several different "sizes" of taper. They use a letter here in the USA for that. A "P3" bushing is a 3" long bushing whose outside diameter is whatever it is, I can't tell you. I think the taper is 10:1. The bushing fits inside a pulley or whatever else with a matching taper and diameter. There are 3 bolt holes on a P bushing, 2 on an L bushing (which is smaller) but I don't know all the details. I just match up the numbers.

The pulley or whatever has a threaded hole that matches the holes on your bushing. You put the key in the slot, put the pulley on, stick the bolts into the holes and tighten everything down. Generally you tap the pulley with a hammer a few times to get it seated right.

For each letter size of taper, there are bushings which have a center hole drilled for various sizes of shafts. For example, I've had P bushings in 1 inch, 1.125 inch and 1.25 inch. I think they go fairly well outside that range, but the idea is that you match the taper size to the size of the job.

Ideally, the force of rotation of the assembly is transferred completely by the pressure of the taper. If a shock stops one side or the other, the taper breaks free and the key shears. FWIW, that would take a heck of a force on a P bushing. I've spent an hour trying to pull one off after soaking it with WD40.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

I found this document has some good dims and torque data

https://www.timkenstore.com/images/Baldor/pdf/pt6_3.pdf

The Tsubaki sprocket catalog also has some taperlock information
http://www.ustsubaki.com/sprockets/index.html

I made my adapter out of a standard taperlock and a sprocket that was machined down. Many use the QD style but the bolt pattern Didn't work out for me and I was trying to keep the thickness down. I haven't put the car together so no real world testing but it looks like it will work out.










I believe I got the 3D model for the taperlock bushing off this website
http://www.partserver.com/

Thaniel


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's a bunch of different taperlock bushings. You can search for different shaft sizes and bushing diameters. http://www.drillspot.com/go/search/?q=1210 bushing


----------

